# New TT TDi Owner



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi folks!

I'm a new TT TDi owner MY2010 60 plate located in Scotland. Its a pretty standard version of the car with the Daytona Grey paint. It came with 66000 miles, in spotless condition with 1 previous owner all serviced at the same Audi garage (somewhere in Portsmouth). I'm a fairly young driver at the fresh age of 24 and this is a fairly big step up from a 2012 1.2 Renault Clio, so despite the conversations I've seen on the forum about TDIs, this car is fast as hell to me! I purchased the car as I do high mileage commuting and the insurance is actually pretty cheap. It's also a gorgeous machine and does go when it wants to.

I am planning on getting it remapped in the coming months, also looking at changing the front grill to the badgeless/TTRS style, upgrading the alloys and adding on the TTS style spoiler. However, that is all talk and will probably take a while to do this.

Anyway, look forward to chatting with you all and if you have any hints or tips (apart from be careful and don't crash) I'd really appreciate it. I've been looking around the forum for weeks and took lots of tips from you already, so long may it continue!

Cheers,

Lex


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Lex, welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lex, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

